# 2012 Athens Recurve...



## huffy (Jun 20, 2004)

Interesting looking bow handle, is it IFL fit or the hoyt RX formula for the limbs?


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

:happy1:


----------



## lacrossedad (Aug 23, 2010)

when will it be avaliable?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Has a sort of FRX HPX kinda look to it...yet different.
How much does it weigh?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

huffy said:


> interesting looking bow handle, is it ifl fit or the hoyt rx formula for the limbs?


ILF we are using SKY limbs with it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LongbowLogan said:


> :happy1:


did you bring enough for the entire class?

:darkbeer:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Weight, length, BB kit, cost? 


-Grant


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

grantmac said:


> Weight, length, BB kit, cost?
> 
> 
> -Grant



Riser has an MSRP of $699

I will have all the info in a little bit.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Riser has an MSRP of $699
> 
> I will have all the info in a little bit.


Unless they plan on giving them away............there won't be a lot of them on the line at that price point. Given the nature of the riser market, there are too many competitvely priced choices out there, from top flight *proven* companies. I'm glad it's ILF, and it'll be interesting to learn more about it.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Riser has an MSRP of $699
> 
> I will have all the info in a little bit.


........$$699.00?......Wow!.......Harperman


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Harperman said:


> ........$$699.00?......Wow!.......Harperman



Yeah....................how many do you want? :jaw:


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Gotta agree with the comments of the $699 price point. That's a tough sell with a new, unproven design. I would think to be even competitive, it would have to priced around $300 to (at most) $500 to gain market traction / attention.

I will say it's great to see another company planning to add to the mix in the target recurve...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For that much I can get an Italian riser with a whole stack of records to its name, and get set-up with a dozen ACCs.
Breaking into a market is tough, trying to do it priced at the very top is basically impossible. Good luck.

-Grant


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

looks pretty neat. 

got any shooting proto-types? or is this the first one off the cnc?

what are plans for limb bolts/adjustments?

standard, commercially available, grips?

what are the deeper holes near the base of the limb pockets?

maybe ease up on the machining costs and drop the price. or just have the less-machined option as a cheaper alternative.

available lengths? weights?

ive heard really good things about sky limbs from the few guys ive talked to that use them.

expected delivery dates? sometime in 2012 it sounds like?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ryan b. said:


> looks pretty neat.
> 
> got any shooting proto-types? or is this the first one off the cnc?
> 
> ...


Fixed the typo... maybe the designer/MFG will chime in.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd say there's a strong Mathews TR-7 influence there... Interesting.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

25" riser


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> I'd say there's a strong Mathews TR-7 influence there... Interesting.


 hmmmm


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I'd say there's a strong Mathews TR-7 influence there... Interesting.


..........And LOTS of holes to pour lead into on the lower half of the riser for Barebow, huh John!!...L.O.L...Harperman


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Harperman said:


> ..........And LOTS of holes to pour lead into on the lower half of the riser for Barebow, huh John!!...L.O.L...Harperman


That's right! Now you're coming over to the "dark side" of thinking  Welcome! 

John


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Fingers are sore today.... hmmmmmm


this thing is fast!!!!


----------



## lacrossedad (Aug 23, 2010)

Rodney when will it be available and wil it come in a27 inch riser also.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Rodney, it might be nice if some others had sore fingers. When? 

The riser is fast....hmmmm. It would take a really strong guy to put a string on the riser and pull it. But, that might bring some questions to mind regarding the structural strength of the rise.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ArtV said:


> Well Rodney, it might be nice if some others had sore fingers. When?
> 
> The riser is fast....hmmmm. It would take a really strong guy to put a string on the riser and pull it. But, that might bring some questions to mind regarding the structural strength of the rise.


I think the SKY limbs had a little something to do with it.... :thumb:

We have already had some pretty well established shooters playing with it and they like what they see...


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

more pics! 


please


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Gotta say - it is a work of art and a thing of beauty!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Gotta say - it is a work of art and a thing of beauty!


it does have alot of eye appeal!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome. I like the straight riser look. Seems to be the way Hoyt is heading this year too. Seems like a shooter. 

Is there any reason, besides aesthetics, to have so many circular cut-outs? Does it add to the rigidity of it? What is the mass on this one? It seams like the extensive machining would lead to the brunt of the price. Just curious about the logic behind the design.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Looks pretty awesome. I like the straight riser look. Seems to be the way Hoyt is heading this year too. Seems like a shooter.
> 
> Is there any reason, besides aesthetics, to have so many circular cut-outs? Does it add to the rigidity of it? What is the mass on this one? It seams like the extensive machining would lead to the brunt of the price. Just curious about the logic behind the design.


thanks for the questions they are appreciated the machining is something that we at athens have allways been known for you could say im addicted to making chips  as far as the strength this is rocksolid ive been shooting all week at 55 lbs and i dont see any flex. the riser mass weight is 2 lbs with the grip installed this is a really fun bow to shoot i didnt realize how enjoyable recurve can be.

thanks again


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice. I'm subscribing to this thread.


----------

